# New pest in United States



## slc (Dec 14, 2014)

The Pennsylvania Department of Agriculture has reported a new pest in the United States. 

The Spotted Lanternfly, a plant hopper from Asia, has the potential to harm various crops and forests. 

I don't know if orchids are a potential host, but thought the information should be passed along.

One can read more about it on the Penn. Dept. of Ag. website.


----------



## troy (Dec 14, 2014)

I was jst talking to john from cal west he said there is a microscopic mite in the u.s. from australia that eats new growths and lays eggs on them every 13 days it reproduces and it biggybacks around on white flies, fungus knats etc... Aaaarrrgggghhhh!!!


----------



## troy (Dec 14, 2014)

Russet mites and broad mites


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 14, 2014)

http://ucanr.edu/blogs/blogcore/postdetail.cfm?postnum=15861


----------



## troy (Dec 14, 2014)

Kill all the lanternflys, mites, pests, dead!!!!!#


----------



## troy (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you for the link erythrone, those are big enough to smash with a hammer


----------



## troy (Dec 14, 2014)

I like smashing plant eating bugs with hammers!! Lol.. '-)


----------



## Secundino (Dec 15, 2014)

Poetic justice...


----------



## lepetitmartien (Dec 15, 2014)

'popcorn' ^^

btw it's superb (kill kill kiiiiiiiiiiillll!)

I wonder when the Conchaspis angraeci (yes you read right) will show up, it's a common pest on Vanilla plantations all over the world, and as the name suggest, it likes more palatable orchids sometimes…


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 16, 2014)

I thought this was about Justin Bieber Jr...


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 16, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> I thought this was about Justin Bieber Jr...


:rollhappy:


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 16, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> I thought this was about Justin Bieber Jr...



:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------

